# OLD HAYLEY - hello again love H and Jacob



## Old Hayley

Hi to everyone that remembers me from old times....:hi: :hi: 

I heared you had all changed site so i'm following. I haven't been online in months.. no time with Jacob now controling my life. Also my lap top broke. 

I believe i've missed so much.. Hellen CONGRATULATIONS and wow :happydance: :happydance: TWINS. So happy for you! Wish i'd of been online when you announced that one. Imi - your having another... and a new bloke.. :headspin:. Rach the birth of your son is the best news... Made up for you! :hugs: what did you call him? when did you have him? Anna Marie I hear your trying again. No stopping you now! How is little Lara? and Cat I believe your pregnant again - Or have you had your little one now? Congrats.... Amanda has just updated me but i bet there is loads to still catch up on. Is Lynsey on here? how about everyone else? 

I'm back at work.. went back when Jacob was 4 months - needed some adult company. Jacob is wonderful.. couldn't ask for a better baby. We're NOT trying again just yet... the wonderful experience is still fresh in my mind... :wacko: giving it a miss for a year or 2... or 3.. 4! i'm 33 this year so can't leave it too long... 

Anyway update me... can't believe i've missed so much in such a short time... It must be about 5 months since i've chatted. Jacob is nearly 8 months now. Time flies. 

H x


----------



## Cat

Hiya Hayley! long time no speak, I thought for a mo with the name Hayley you were 'other' Hayley Eeek.

You will have loads to catch up on, plus you must post pics yourslef so we can see how your little man has grown.


----------



## Imi

_Hiya and Welcome to BabyAndBump _

_Congratulation on jacob! ... its nice to see you again!_

_Well yep im pg with number 2 ... bloke no so new now, we have brought a house together and are getting married, tis been quite a rollercoaster but have loved every minute of it!!_

_Still actually trying to think who you are lol, has been ages since i was on the "other forum" lol_

_Take care imi_
_xxx_

_Just remembered LMFAO .. sorry hun lol!!!_


----------



## Wobbles

Hi Hayley :wave:


----------



## Old Hayley

i'll try and post pictures but been a long time.. someone is gonna have to show me...

Imi can't believe you don't remember me... i'm hayley going back over a year now! I was on the old forum back in the days when you first got pregnant... i've got the older husband... live in liverpool... got pregnant the same time as Anna and Amanda.. pls someone explain to IMI who i am.... Made up eveything turn out good... and congrats on the wedding. 

H x


----------



## stephlw25

Hi Hayley! nice to see you here !


----------



## Imi

_I know lol i remembered lmfao!!!_

_Guess where i lives now!! .... WIDNES!!! not far from you at all!!!_

_sorry i got PG brain hun lol ..._

_the only reason i remember half these nutters is cause they stalk me _
_xxx_


----------



## Helen

Hi Hayley

Lovely to hear from you. :hi: Great to hear that Jacob is doing so well. 

As you spotted we had the best possible result from our IVF treatment. I'm loving being PG at last and can't wait for the little ones to arrive. Time's really flying so far. 

Can't believe I'm finally going to catch up with the rest of you from the 30+ TTC thread and be a Mummy!! 

You've got lots of catching up to do.

H

xx


----------



## Old Hayley

Hi Helen

I am soo soo happy for you. And twins... double the pleasure! 

I'm addicted to this site already... logging on first thing... like old times. 

Hope your pregnancy has been going well.. not long for you now! soon to be a mummy. 

H x


----------



## Old Hayley

:hi: :hi: HI ALL....:hi: :hi:


----------



## Amanda

Yippee!! You found us!!! :happydance: 

Sorry about last night Hayley - I did the ironing, sat down for 5 mins while Kayleigh finished chatting to her mates, then fell sleep till midnight!! :blush: 

We'll catch up properly very soon though.

I remember the days of chatting away while working!!! (guess where I am now???!) he he!


----------



## Old Hayley

Sounds like a normal nite at our house... one thing after another and then the minute you sit down your asleep.... 

Yep found you all :hi: .... thought you'd escaped! nice site...

So your back at work too. I hate leaving Jacob but i needed some time with adults too. I've gone back 4 days a week. Jacob spends 2 days at nursery and 2 with my parents. One with me. 

I'm noticing names on here i forgot about.. seems like almost everyone from the old days is on here now! I'm gonna have to spend some time finding out who is due and who is trying. 

h x


----------



## Amanda

Yep, I'm back fulltime. I absolutely hated the first couple of weeks, and cried every single night and morning. But then I had one really good day, and I realised it was actually okay. I do like my job, it's great money, and Charlie loves nursery. He goes fulltime and, although it costs us a fortune, he loves it. And the big toothless grim I get every night makes up for everything!:hugs:


----------



## Imi

_Im a bad mummy im getting an au pair late summer! _

_Lucky me tis a family friend of a friend i need to get back to work im going mad! lol_

_GREAT to see you back Hayley!_
_xxx_


----------



## Tam

Hello :hi: 

Welcome to the forum! x


----------



## ImTheDaddy

Hi,

Welcome to Baby and Bump

Paul


----------

